# BBS membership shows 'guest' does not show am a TUG member



## jimbg (Aug 15, 2008)

I just signed up for the BBS. However, I have been a member of TUG for years, maybe 10.

Yet, when I log on to the BBS, it says I am a 'guest'. I do not see where to click to edit my BBS membership to correct this.

Welcome, jimbg. 
Status: Guest


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 15, 2008)

You have to change it yourself:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53

(By member, you mean paid member, right?)


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 15, 2008)

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions (including your question in this thread) can be found in the Troubleshooting Help sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2008)

verified your membership and made the appropriate change in your profile for you.


----------



## indyhorizons (Aug 29, 2008)

No longer needed. Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 29, 2008)

for membership related questions, none of the BBS moderators or admins can help you with that as they do not have access to any of that information.

please send all membership related questions to tug@tug2.net and I will be happy to help you out.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 30, 2008)

As the same question has been asked many times it's clear that the message about how to change status from Guest isn't getting through.  Is it worth adding to the stickies at the top of every forum on the board as a seperate topic, complete with obvious title such as "I've paid my membership but still show as Guest".
I get sick of seeing the same question time after time so I can only imagine how Brian etc feel.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 30, 2008)

It doesn't bother me and I (along with Doug and Brian) get to respond to the e-mail messages from some of the almost 30,000 BBS registrants who have the question. I would rather respond to those queries than clutter up the top of every forum with a message that applies to probably less than 1/10 of 1% of our registrants at any one time.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 30, 2008)

im actually planning on sending a note to every "guest" on the bbs as a friendly reminder.

I also agree about the stickies...its a very very small amount of people who require help...and we are happy to provide it!


----------



## mterra (Sep 17, 2008)

I have the same problem.  Can the guest status be changed to member?  I paid a couple days ago.  Thank you, Mary


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 17, 2008)

the answers provided at the top still apply.


----------



## mterra (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry, I just read all the responses--Mary


----------



## mterra (Sep 17, 2008)

I just asked the same question, then read the responses after I submitted.  Tried to edit/delete, not sure what is going through.  Sorry.  Mary


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 17, 2008)

looks like you are all set to me?  I show you have made the correct changes and are displayed as a tug member?


----------



## DerekS (Sep 18, 2008)

I have just succeeded in changing to "BBS member" status, folloowing Brian's general email to "guests" and Doug's specific instructions. I found that the latter only worked for me after I was logged in to the BBS. Otherwise I came up to a different screen altogether.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 18, 2008)

DerekS said:


> I found that the latter only worked for me after I was logged in to the BBS. Otherwise I came up to a different screen altogether.


Think about this a second.  The bbs can only provide you access to your profile if it knows who you are, i.e., when you're logged in.


----------



## mterra (Nov 8, 2008)

This was sent to my home email.  Kinda strange.  Anyone else getting anything like this?

Mary


TUGBBS forums - guest vs TUG member‏
From: 	TUG (tugadmin@tug2.net)

Sent: 	Sat 11/08/08 9:02 AM
To: 	tug@tug2.net

Hello Tugger!



I am writing to you today because you are listed as a Guest on the TUGBBS forums.  This can happen for one of two reasons, and I hope to address both in this letter!



1.       You are a paying TUG member, but do not have the appropriate BBS member code in your profile to indicate you are a paying TUG member.

2.       You are a registered user of the TUGBBS forums but not a paying TUG member.



Each of these items is perfectly fine, and you are welcome to use the forums as a guest forever!  However if you do wish to have yourself listed as a TUG member on the forums, here’s how to do so!



If you fall into category 1, it is simply a matter of obtaining the correct BBS member code and inserting it into your profile.  We have written detailed instructions on how to do this here (including screenshots to make things easier).  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53



Or if you are still having difficulty, simply email me here and after verifying your membership I will change your member code for you.



If you fall into category 2, you are more than welcome to continue to use the TUGBBS forums at no charge, this is the foundation of TUG and we will never charge to register and participate on the TUGBBS forums.  However should you decide to join as a paying TUG member, you will of course gain access to all member only areas such as the ratings/reviews, free classified ads, and sightings/distressed section of the forums.   We can assure you that your $15 membership fee will be easily the best value in the Timeshare Industry!



For those of you who wish to join (or donate), all of our payment options both online and manual are available here:  http://tug2.com/jointug



Hopefully this will alleviate the issues that many people have with the “guest” vs “Tug Member” situation!



Thank you and have a fantastic day!



Brian Rogers - Owner





Timeshare Users Group
The first and largest Timeshare community site dedicated to timeshare owners providing the Truth about Timeshares for over 15 years!     

http://www.tug2.net


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2008)

I see that you are listed as a member now, were you _already_ listed as a member before you received this email?  

BTW - Brian Rogers is the owner of this website and that is his email address.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 8, 2008)

nothing strange about it, it was sent to all "guests" on the forums.


----------



## mterra (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought I was already listed as a member.  We just went through a phishing briefing at work, guess it made me a little "jumpy."


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 9, 2008)

no worries...nothing wrong with being cautious!


----------

